# IBM ThinkPad T42 - Teclado

## tchebraga

Pessoal,

Alguém tem informaćões de como configurar coretamente o teclado do notebook IBM ThinkPad T42?

Tá tudo belezinha, só que quando vou digitar a "cedilha" acontece isso ć ć ć  :Sad: 

Valeu.

----------

## kybla

Olà !

Qual ei o teu keymap ? Tenta : 

   loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/pt-latin1.map.gz

----------

## tchebraga

Obrigado 

Estava com us, mas mesmo carregando o pt-latin1continua saíndo errado o cedilha  ć ć ć ć só ele  :Sad: 

----------

## MetalGod

 *kybla wrote:*   

> Olà !
> 
> Qual ei o teu keymap ? Tenta : 
> 
>    loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/pt-latin1.map.gz

 

se ele e' brasileiro o pt-latin1 nao funciona bem para eles logo tem que usar o br

----------

## tchebraga

mudei o keymaps  para pt-latin1-us

e no /etc/profile coloquei export LC_ALL="pt_BR"

agora está funcionando.

ps: achei  a resposta aqui no forum mesmo 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-219755-highlight-cedilla.html

Obrigado a todos

----------

## kybla

Ei melhor nao mecher no /etc/profile. Podes por o teu LC_ALL="pt_BR" no /etc/conf.d/keymaps.

Boa continuacao e feliz natal  :Smile: 

----------

